# D'Antoni Big On Crawford, Robinson, Less On Lee



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> Mike D'Antoni likes players who can score, which could mean David Lee and Renaldo Balkman will be less effective this coming season.
> 
> "Mike doesn't like guys like Lee who can't shoot," a D'Antoni confidant said. "He saw him as a non-scoring power forward when he came out of Florida. But that's why a guy like Jamal Crawford is going to be around. He will thrive in Mike's system. And he likes Nate a lot, too. Mike likes guys who can make plays from anywhere on the court."


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2008/05/17/2008-05-17_mike_dantoni_tosses_around_different_mix.html

This report claims that Lee might get shipped out with James, if this so happens, Walsh will probably be even less tolerated than Zeke.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't see him working out at all. I think he is the first to go, but at least he'll get someone of value back.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think reservations about David Lee by D'Antoni is a load of bull. Not being able to consistently knock down jumpers certianly did not stop Diaw from not only starting but thriving in the Suns offense. I think we all seem to have a very short memory and not remember how mediocre Amare was until fairly recently from the perimeter. Even Shawn Marion was no serious threat from this range and he faired just fine in the offense.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This article seems like it's a bunch of supposed bull****.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think reservations about David Lee by D'Antoni is a load of bull. Not being able to consistently knock down jumpers certianly did not stop Diaw from not only starting but thriving in the Suns offense. I think we all seem to have a very short memory and not remember how mediocre Amare was until fairly recently from the perimeter. Even Shawn Marion was no serious threat from this range and he faired just fine in the offense.


Steve Nash.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Steve Nash.


Marion was a 20ppg scorer before Nash; Stoudamire was well on his way to becoming that having proved it over stints post Marbury but pre-Nash; and Diaw's scoring per minute actually lessened after heading to the Suns. Nash is a very good PG but certainly not Jesus with a pair of Jordans on.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Nash is a very good PG but certainly not Jesus with a pair of Jordans on.


LOLOL :lol: I think Lee can hit jumpshots and will by the time training camp rolls around. That is one thing he's constantly worked on, Lee doesn't have a steep learning curve and that's what makes him a good player. He drastically improved his free throw shooting over the past 2 years, and that should give D'Antoni a vote of confidence to keep him.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Come on. Lee may not have a jumper that's money, but he can run and finish well. Not to mention he has a good nose for rebounding.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Marion was a 20ppg scorer before Nash; Stoudamire was well on his way to becoming that having proved it over stints post Marbury but pre-Nash; and *Diaw's scoring per minute actually lessened after heading to the Suns*. Nash is a very good PG but certainly not Jesus with a pair of Jordans on.


Eh? I think you got ahead of yourself during your post. It was after he joined the Suns for the 05-06 year that Diaw had a career year and won the Most Improved Player award. He was garbage in Atlanta, hence why he was thrown into the Joe Johnson trade to begin with.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Eh? I think you got ahead of yourself during your post. It was after he joined the Suns for the 05-06 year that Diaw had a career year and won the Most Improved Player award. He was garbage in Atlanta, hence why he was thrown into the Joe Johnson trade to begin with.


With the Hawks Diaw averaged about 5ppg, 3rpg, 2.3apg, 1spg and 0.3bpg in 18mpg. With the Suns, Diaw averaged about 13ppg,7rpg, 6.2apg, 1spg and 1.0bpg in 36mpg. By doing simple math we're able to calculate that Diaw nearly doubled his minutes with the Suns and can multiple everything by 2 to relate what he did with the Hawks in comparison. 

This means with the Hawks, Diaw averaged about 10ppg, 6rpg,5apg, 2spg, and 0.6bpg over 36mpg. This show's I was incorrect in saying that Diaw scored more per minute with the Hawks than Suns obviously. The numbers do prove however, that Diaw was capable of this sort of production. Statistically speaking, his play was nearly identical with both teams over the same length of time. He averaged 3 more ppg but the uptempo offense the Suns played produced more possessions and easier opportunities to score the ball even without Nash. I still stand by my statement that Nash did not make him anything more of the player than he already was. After all, his jump shot was still flat with the Suns and still is presently.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't see the knicks giving lee away and i don't see why d'antoni wouldn't just play him at the 5.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> Daily News Saturday, May 17th 2008
> by Mitch Lawrence
> Garden favorites or not, more than a few Knicks' days are probably numbered. When the Suns had a chance to draft David Lee in 2005, Mike D'Antoni opposed it, citing Lee's lack of offensive skills.
> 
> ...


 
I dont agree with any of that. Amare Stoudamire was'nt a scorer when D'Antoni took over for Phoenix, plus Amare just started hitting his jumpers last season. 
Lee and Nate was'nt important back in 2005, what was important was D'Antoni wanted Back-Injury Q.Richardson off the Phoenix roster more than anything, even if it meant trading the team late first rounder to do it. 

I dont see D'Antoni & Q.Richardson both on the Knicks next season. 
I see Q.Rich being traded this offseason with Nate or Lee.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> I dont agree with any of that. Amare Stoudamire was'nt a scorer when D'Antoni took over for Phoenix, plus Amare just started hitting his jumpers last season.
> Lee and Nate was'nt important back in 2005, what was important was D'Antoni wanted Back-Injury Q.Richardson off the Phoenix roster more than anything, even if it meant trading the team late first rounder to do it.
> 
> I dont see D'Antoni & Q.Richardson both on the Knicks next season.
> I see Q.Rich being traded this offseason with Nate or Lee.


c'mon kiya

amare was a 20 point a game scorer,d'antoni's 1st season there , he was a scorer. and he's had that jumpshot for like 4 years now.

Qrich played 79 games his only season there, he was very healthy,but the suns were very soft they needed some toughness , plus a guy who could shoot so they wanted kurt...and what q gave them was easily replaced ...and for cheaper on the free agent market , they got raja bell for less than what they were paying richardson.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> I dont agree with any of that. Amare Stoudamire was'nt a scorer when D'Antoni took over for Phoenix, plus Amare just started hitting his jumpers last season.
> Lee and Nate was'nt important back in 2005, what was important was D'Antoni wanted Back-Injury Q.Richardson off the Phoenix roster more than anything, even if it meant trading the team late first rounder to do it.
> 
> I dont see D'Antoni & Q.Richardson both on the Knicks next season.
> I see Q.Rich being traded this offseason with Nate or Lee.


During the 2003-2004 season when Marbury was traded, Amare averaged 20.6ppg, on 47.5% shooting for 36.8mpg. What exactly do you qualify as a scorer if that doesn't meet the criteria?


----------



## Bon]{eRz (Feb 23, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> With the Hawks Diaw averaged about 5ppg, 3rpg, 2.3apg, 1spg and 0.3bpg in 18mpg. With the Suns, *Diaw averaged about 13ppg,7rpg, 6.2apg, 1spg and 1.0bpg in 36mpg*. By doing simple math we're able to calculate that Diaw nearly doubled his minutes with the Suns and can multiple everything by 2 to relate what he did with the Hawks in comparison.
> 
> This means *with the Hawks, Diaw averaged about 10ppg, 6rpg,5apg, 2spg, and 0.6bpg over 36mpg. This show's I was incorrect in saying that Diaw scored more per minute with the Hawks than Suns obviously.* The numbers do prove however, that Diaw was capable of this sort of production. Statistically speaking, his play was nearly identical with both teams over the same length of time. He averaged 3 more ppg but the uptempo offense the Suns played produced more possessions and easier opportunities to score the ball even without Nash. I still stand by my statement that Nash did not make him anything more of the player than he already was. After all, his jump shot was still flat with the Suns and still is presently.



Isn't 13ppg/36 mins more points per minute than 10ppg/36 mins?

EDIT: nm, I misread your post


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So D'Antoni likes players who can shoot, but doesn't have any appreciation for rebounding or defense...what else has changed?:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

How does Jamal Crawford fit into the system that coach D'Antoni had in Phoenix, with Crawford 8 to 12 seconds of meaningless cross-over dribbling? 
Crawford can not shoot a jumpshot without putting the ball on the floor for one or two of his cross-over dribble. He plays as if it is inbedded in his performance so a change maybe impossible at this stage.


----------

